# THE FINAL MINUTES



## girlcop21 (Jul 20, 2004)

This is an article that was in the Lowell Sun regarding a 3rd year officer from Lowell PD who had to shoot a kid with a hatchet on Christmas Eve and the details surrounding the events that took place that night. It gives a pretty well-rounded account of what happened... makes for interesting reading. (in case it doesn't say in the article, the officer was cleared of any wrong-doing)

http://lowellsun.com/front/ci_2598895


----------



## topcop14 (Jul 13, 2004)

Does anyone know how the officer involved in the shooting is doing? It bad enough to have have to soot someone but on Christmas. That sucks. Thank god it was the mental midget that was zipped into the plastic bag and not the officer.


----------



## girlcop21 (Jul 20, 2004)

from what I've heard, he is back on the street. I don't work for that department so I can't say how he is holding up metally. I would think that he has counseling available if needed.


----------



## EOD1 (Mar 11, 2004)

yeah it said he was cleared. I wonder if the man was a violent drunk or what. I hope the officer is doing wel and i hope the mans family is doing ok. this can't be easy for any1 involved- I'm glad he was cleared.


----------



## kttref (Oct 5, 2004)

My God..that's horrible. Not only does the officer probably feel a ton of guilt, can you imagine how the parents are holding up? I could never imagine a child turning like that. 

What bothers me though about the parents, was saying that his suicide threats were just "idle threats". They probably should have taken that a bit more seriously, in my opinion.


----------

